
Ask HN: HackerYou - saad4680
Hello World! just wanted to know if anyone had attended the Hacker-You front-end development bootcamp in Toronto. Wanted to know what your experience was and how effective the bootcamp is at career placement. Thanks!
======
herbst
> and how effective the bootcamp is at career placement

do you have issues learning stuff on yourself? Than may it is useful.
Otherwise bootcamps are usually not more than a beginner course, you will be
able to "hack" something but miss the understanding of how it works.

------
saad4680
Thanks Herbst, I just don't have the money for a 4 yr program but am open to
learn independently

